# American Woodturner



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Check out the latest issue of American Woodturner magazine/journal. They published a photo of my hollow form vessel that won first place in the summer competition on the American Association of Woodturners website.

Joe Landon


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

I just happen to have the magazine in front of me. Very cool and congratulations on taking first place.

I just found your projects a few days back her on the site and they have inspired to try dying a hollow form. I plan to do so this weekend and see how it turns out.

You do some fantastic work and very artful pieces. Thanks for posting them so that we can view them.

Mike


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

I wondered if that wasn't you. Congrats! A beautiful piece!

'The SedcoKid'


----------



## Stoneturner (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't take the magazine. Will you post a picture here so that we all can enjoy it. I also do wood turning and Stone Turning. I am learning to be a wood carver as well.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

congrats joe, you deserve it. keep them comin.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Congrats…and well deserved…your work is great inspiration and an enjoyment to view….


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Congratulations Joe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Congrats, & I @nd posting it here )


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations. It always good to see one of our own get the recognition they deserve.


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

Haven't received my issue yet but, Congrats!


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

Well done Joe. I will have to check it out.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Great news Joe and congrat's. Hey are you planning on attending the Chicago Woodworker show? I told that Martin is sponsoring a booth. It would be great to meet you and other members from LJ…Blkcherry


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats Joe. Very cool indeed. You deserve it. It's been fun watching your work progress to such a high level.


----------



## Big_Bob (Mar 30, 2008)

Fantastic news! Also I found it on page 11. Great Job Joe!


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

As expected. congrats.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Congratulations Joe. You deserve it. Great work.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments…


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Congratulations! You are quite talented and I like how you keep pushing the envelope. Keep up the wonderful work and enjoy your fame, it's well deserved. I look forward to seeing you work recognized for many years to come. And, Yes, Please post a photo of the magazine or link for those of us who do not subscribe.

Meanwhile, I must find an issue. Maybe I can send it to you for an autograph????


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Congrats Joe. Well done.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I will have to head out to Barnes & Noble to check this out.

Congrats! Your work is fantastic and deserving of the award.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Congratulations , Joe : )


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

Great job, I look forward to checking it out. you have nice stuff.


----------

